# Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - CONTEST CLOSED Congrats SuSana!



## Dawn (Dec 9, 2007)

Congrats SuSana!

A Random winner will be chosen. Please remember the rules, only one entry per member per day!

Today's prize is Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes

Today's contest will run until 10:30 PM CST, at which time it will be closed and random number generated to be chosen as today winner.

_This contest is open to our international member base!_

Remember to purchase your tickets for the Barbie Raffle!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Today while I was at my local MAC Counter, the funniest thing happened, I ..... saw my boyfriend there.


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

I couldn't believe my eyes, but figured he must be there for me


----------



## makeba (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

but he mentioned he was picking up a package for another woman,


----------



## COBI (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

^^...figured he must be there for me... until he sat in the chair and the MA began prepping his face...


----------



## jezzy (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Edit because we posted at the same time. 

...I decided to give my input on which products he liked best....


----------



## starz (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

and the smoldering look he was giving the makeup artist.


----------



## Holly (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

he chose electric eel and chrome yellow, I tried to sway his mind by choosing..


----------



## frocher (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

...suddenly a clown crashed through the front window holding a gun and a horn...


----------



## mochabean (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Made the MA think that he was serious about getting this makeover. He replied "I want you to do a complete face makeover with all of the wild colors I need to decide what to buy . . . ."


----------



## meaghan<3 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

..and my boyfriend says.. that's EXACTLY how I want my makeup to look... do you think you can copy that clown's look?  The MA said..


----------



## jenntoz (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

...the clown suggested he try the russian red...


----------



## SlimSugar (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

.. thousands of clowns jumped out of the clown car and my boyfriend yelled.. "WAIT IM NOT READY, I JUST STARTED MAKEUP"...


----------



## Dani (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

  ..and my boyfriend says.. that's EXACTLY how I want my makeup to look... do you think you can copy that clown's look? The MA said..  
 
Of course darling!  We still have some colors left from C-Shock right over here!  I looked on in horror as she began picking out bright colors and my boyfriend looked on enthusiastically.


----------



## danabird (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dani* 

 
_Of course darling! We still have some colors left from C-Shock right over here! I looked on in horror as she began picking out bright colors and my boyfriend looked on enthusiastically._

 
he started eating blast o' blue lipstick and yelled "IT TASTES LIKE COTTON CANDY!"


----------



## Moppit (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

but I said "I am looking for colours for my Christmas party and not for my dayjob working at the Barnum and Bailey circus"....my boyfriend told me to be adventureous and live a little.


----------



## linziP123 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 

 
_but I said "I am looking for colours for my Christmas party and not for my dayjob working at the Barnum and Bailey circus"....my boyfriend told me to be adventureous and live a little._

 
....so the MA gets out some bright colours and puts them on and i look in the mirror and say...


----------



## KimSwim (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *linziP123* 

 
_....so the MA gets out some bright colours and puts them on and i look in the mirror and say..._

 
HAPPY HALLOWEEN! I don't think this zombie look will work for the christmas party, maybe we can try...


----------



## pahblov (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

..woodwinked and beauty marked, wouldn't that be nice?...


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

No thanks! I need something a bit more festive. I run to the other side of the counter and pull out some nice golds and burgundy colors. Try this on I said, maybe...


----------



## *KT* (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Krasevayadancer* 

 
_No thanks! I need something a bit more festive. I run to the other side of the counter and pull out some nice golds and burgundy colors. Try this on I said, maybe..._

 
we could even bust into that Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes palette sitting on the counter.  Wouldn't...


----------



## Eugenia (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

that work nicely with this Masque lipstick....gently swiping it over his lips.....when all of a sudden a child walking by stared and said, "...


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

it look so nice on me?? But i think metallic is more your style since you......


----------



## Lexx13 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

He then started to look for a pair of high heels in the store beside MAC, and he asked me "would these ruby heels go with my new ruby woo lipstick?"


----------



## Corvs Queen (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

And I said "Who are you trying to woo besides me?" while rolling my eyes.


----------



## luckyme (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

with the red shoes and ruby woo, he thought he looked like Dorothy in the Wizard of Oz. So with 2 clicks of the heel, ............


----------



## lainz (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

theres no place like MAC. theres no place like MAC!

and WHOOSH......


----------



## poocatgrrl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

suddenly we were sitting in the middle of a park, having a picnic.  He handed me the picnic basket and when I opened it I was stunned...inside there was...


----------



## meiming (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

little tiny heirloom sets, hopping around animately like bunnies. Just before we were going to close the basket again, we heard a sound and leaned closer to hear...


----------



## MorningGlory (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *meiming* 

 
_little tiny heirloom sets, hopping around animately like bunnies. Just before we were going to close the basket again, we heard a sound and leaned closer to hear..._

 
the jingling of Holiday bells.  When suddenly the basket exploded and what a joyous sight.  I saw...


----------



## ancilla (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MorningGlory* 

 
_the jingling of Holiday bells.  When suddenly the basket exploded and what a joyous sight.  I saw..._

 
...tinsel fireworks dance all around and spirals of shiny tissue paper like comets flew about. Out of this magnificent display fell a tiny wrapped gift at my feet and...


----------



## prettybaby (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

andI dont know he it got there, but there inside that bottle of pinkaura was such a sparkling beaty....


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

tiny little elves dancing around each holding a little MAC bag for me, yummy colors for my lips and eyes, but all of a sudden......


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

So he grabbed his set of brushes and with the swift waves of his hands and a smug smile on his face his single strokes made even the most plain janes into gorgeous MAC divas.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

and said free MAC to all who can guess my........


----------



## redjellybeans (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Yep even my boyfriend rocked his diva look

edit: oops posted at the same time lol


----------



## sweet8684girl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_and said free MAC to all who can guess my........_

 
favorite discontinued eye shadow!!!


----------



## prinzessin784 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Suddenly a swan the exact color of Sashimi Mimi lipstick waddled over and pecked the basket out of my hands!


----------



## NutMeg (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

To which I replied, why would you pick a discontinued eyeshadow to be your favourite? It only ends in sadness, so my favourite is...


----------



## corngrl2 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Cranberry...it's perfect for the season...My boyfriend smiled and pulled something out of his pocket...


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *corngrl2* 

 
_Cranberry...it's perfect for the season...My boyfriend smiled and pulled something out of his pocket..._

 
A gun! It wasn't just any gun though, as he pointed it at the bunnies that were annoyingly hopping about. It was...


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

I couldn't believe my eyes. It was a MAC gift card for $1,000. So I quickly...


----------



## elegant-one (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

...it was hundreds of dollars in MAC gift certificates so I could buy...


----------



## QTAllStarGurl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittenluvsmac* 

 
_I couldn't believe my eyes. It was a MAC gift card for $1,000. So I quickly..._

 
Ditched him at the park...hopped in my convertible and sped off back2mac, where I saw.....


----------



## kristakamikaze (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_...it was hundreds of dollars in MAC gift certificates so I could buy..._

 

just not one, but multiple of ...


----------



## Opalmoon (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

where I saw that a line had formed. I was furious and shouted out a battlecry:


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *QTAllStarGurl* 

 
_Ditched him at the park...hopped in my convertible and sped off back2mac, where I saw....._

 
a unicorn behind the counter with bright red lips


----------



## mollyv6 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Move out of the way so I can get my MAC fix!!!!


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

I was handed a brush and I quickly went to work with a smirk...


----------



## Joyness (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

and within minutes the Unicorn had a whole new holiday look.  I rushed...


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

and then ... finally I found...


----------



## Starz777 (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

...a glistening package with a red patent leather bow. I reached out to open it and......


----------



## lovelyinspiron (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

...it was a box of chocolates. I then said...


----------



## minerva (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

..."But I want MAC!" so I closed the lid again...


----------



## nikki (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

and heard a pop. I opened the box again and saw...


----------



## hbgrrl (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

With a glimmer in his eye he said, 'Why would you ask that?'


----------



## smilebacklovely (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

a pair of sparkly red slippers, which obviously meant...


----------



## Holls* (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

he thought the hot dog vender under the big tent was pretty hot and he noticed she liked bright colors, so i would too.


----------



## jillianjiggs (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

i really like hot dogs, too. but then...


----------



## Switz1880 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smilebacklovely* 

 
_a pair of sparkly red slippers, which obviously meant..._

 
that my boyfriend had disappeared!  These were the slippers he had gotten by the MAC store!


----------



## n_c (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

I then asked "what shall we get into now" he replied...


----------



## chocodcocoa (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

... we shall plan something naughty for xmas eve...


----------



## marykelancey (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

He replied, " You've got woo the women with this,"...


----------



## ln_marie_d (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

.... so I'd better get out my Queens Sin lipstick......


----------



## Sonya Adams (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

...because naughty really is my middle name.  You see, they really should have named it "Naughty Sin" because the queen has nothing on me...


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

message sent


----------



## starangel2383 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

*was talking to my favorite MA but she was the only one working at the time and she was going to show me a new product but every time she went to apply makeup to me, a horde of customers came rushing to the counter. it was funny just to see how the timing of the customers came when everytime she wanted to apply the makeup to me. *


----------



## JGmac (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *starangel2383* 

 
_*was talking to my favorite MA but she was the only one working at the time and she was going to show me a new product but every time she went to apply makeup to me, a horde of customers came rushing to the counter. it was funny just to see how the timing of the customers came when everytime she wanted to apply the makeup to me. *_

 
...finally, she came up to me ready with the lipstick, when another customer grabbed her arm and said...


----------



## Chelseaa (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

"You can't put makeup on that woman's face."


----------



## Buttercup (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JGmac* 

 
_...finally, she came up to me ready with the lipstick, when another customer grabbed her arm and said..._

 
"I saw that first, it's MINE!" The last one .... she snatched it and ran towards the.....


----------



## Kitt3n (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

She ran for the clown car, attempting to steal it away.  I went flying towards her in a rapturous rage...


----------



## talk2mesun (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

and grabbed her hair, attempting to pull her down, but instead a mask flew off and I saw ELTON JOHN! He said...


----------



## OliviaChristine (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Oh No!!! Youve ruined my disguise! Now I'm going to have to...


----------



## nunu (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Sue you and...


----------



## rainy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

call in the specktra crew who will...


----------



## soco210 (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rainy* 

 
_call in the specktra crew who will..._

 
make sure you never wear makeup again!


----------



## SuSana (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

I was devastated, but decided to...


----------



## Marcita (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Call his boyfriend to help me out. He said "


----------



## shadowaddict (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

sorry Babe he's mine, get your own MAC


----------



## Janice (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Giveaway of the Day 12/9/07 - Royal Assets: Smokey Eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I was devastated, but decided to..._

 






Congratulations.


----------



## SuSana (Dec 10, 2007)

Yayyy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Thanks!


----------



## Dawn (Dec 10, 2007)

Congrats SuSana!!!


----------

